# Seiko Bfk - Whaddya Know?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

First up, what does BFK stand for?

Closest I can find online is Big F***ing Kinetic, but it's not that big...

I might have a handle on a nice steel model (prefer the black one) but I don't know much about them.

Realistic alternatives around the Â£100-Â£150 mark will be very welcome!

I've gone a bit gooey over big Seiko's after missing the 50mm Perpetual in the sale section last week!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

BFK does indeed stand for Big F-----g Kinetic! I have two - the stainless steel & the black pvd'd versions (both black dials). Fit/finish/performance are all excellent/have been exemplary. They're not massive by todays standards (47mm across inc crown - 42mm without) but they're quite thick & weighty watches (esp when worn with the solid link bracelet - 200(ish)g) so are quite imposing/impressive. You'll have to decide whether they're big enough for you but they're fine me & I like both of mine a lot. I prefer the black one but it's the stainless one that gets most of the comments & my Rolex gmt wearing Uncle was favourably impressed by it when we met up at a recent family do.

Downsides? The capacitor runs down if you don't wear the watch regularly enough to keep it charged (like me!). In my experience it takes a while to get the watch back up to full charge - up to 2 weeks(ish) depending on activity level - but a full charge should last up to 6 months.

Lume is excellent but in the dark it takes a few seconds to work out the hour & minute hands from each other - not a massive problem for me - & I like the hands otherwise.

I think they're excellent watches & I can't see me parting with either of mine - as far as I'm concerned they're both keepers. They're not hard to find in the high street jewellers so why not pop in & try one on??


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Alternative, if you want big diver, I can recommend the Orient Mako XL. Feels very well made, and a nice bracelet, which is a real bonus at this price point.










I also like the Citizen Excalibur eco-drive. Solar powered, so no battery changes. Big and chunky, and a fantastic oyster bracelet.


----------

